

Ask HN: I have a Copyright Doubt, any lawyers? - nos4A2

If I register a corporation and buy and consume digital goods (books, music and games), can I transfer the corporation to a person without violating the EULA of those products (since the owner itself, the corporation, is not changing).<p>Source link for the discussion:http://yro.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3339547&#38;cid=42391857
======
pseingatl
If the corporation purchases or licenses the goods, the corporation continues
to be the owner or licensee of the purchased goods despite a change in the
make-up of the corporate shareholders. Keep in mind that you are not
"transferring" the corporation to another person, there is no such thing. What
you are doing is selling your ownership or shareholding in the company to
another person. The corporation's identity as a juristic person is not
affected.

